# Cleaning Makeup Brushes?



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey you makeup guru's... How do you clean makeup brushes after using grease makeup? I tried just water and paper towels but they seem to still have makeup all in the brushes... Any ideas?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Same way you get it off your face, soap and water. Just water dosent usually work. It also depends on the type of makeup.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah ha never thought to try soap. Thanx Gadget... I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I use dishsoap and water. Sometimes shampoo and water work.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

To clean brushes you need to think about what kind of makeup is on your brush and what it's soluble in. 99% percent alcohol will get all your grease paint out then a nice wash with shampoo and even conditioner to keep those hairs nice and soft.

This works great too.
http://www.cheapjoes.com/store/images/products/detail/GPC101.jpg


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> Ah ha never thought to try soap.


Huh, never tried soap? sorry couldnt help that comment.

yes, do like the other said for ur brushes.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I was doing makeup at the Halloween Express some years ago, I bought some of the Cinema Secrets makeup remover (creme in squeeze tubes). Got the brushes clean and soft... like shampoo and conditioner in one.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

grease? have you tried GoJo? I use it in my school's art shop works good and smells good


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

soap and water is your cheapest and best bet. and as stated previously use a little bit of your conditioner on the brissle's to keep them soft and managable.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Shampoo is your friend for getting ANY makeup off of brushes. If they're natural bristles, condition, rinse, and blow dry on a low setting (no, I'm not kidding). This will extend their life.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree with Aelwyn
I use Baby Shampoo to clean out my water based makeup brushes. I also agree with undeadvoodoomonkey about the 99% alchohol first for grease makeup, than wash with baby shampoo and hot water. Don't ever let your brushes sit in water. It destroys the handle. You can keep a tub of water to soak sponges and throw them in while working to keep them from staining. But brushes keep them bristle up to dry when your working or after they have been cleaned.


----------

